# More research on Toco-8



## Rodja (Jul 18, 2011)

Check out this bitchin' study:

Vitamin E *tocotrienols* improve insulin sensitivity through activating peroxisome proliferator-activated receptors.

Abstract:
Vitamin E is comprised of two classes of compounds: tocopherols and *tocotrienols*. Tocotrienol-enriched palm oil has been shown to help reduce blood glucose levels in patients and preclinical animal models. However, the mechanistic basis for tocotrienol action is not well established.  Peroxisome proliferator-activated receptors alpha, gamma, and delta  (PPARalpha, PPARgamma, and PPARdelta) are ligand-regulated transcription  factors that play essential roles in energy metabolism. Importantly, synthetic PPARalpha and PPARgamma ligands are currently used for treating hyperlipidemia and diabetes. In this study, we present data that *tocotrienols* within palm oil functioned as PPAR modulators.  Specifically, both alpha- and gamma-tocotrienol activated PPARalpha,  while delta-tocotrienol activated PPARalpha, PPARgamma, and PPARdelta in  reporter-based assays. *Tocotrienols*  enhanced the interaction between the purified ligand-binding domain of  PPARalpha with the receptor-interacting motif of coactivator PPARgamma  coactivator-1alpha. In addition, the  tocotrienol-rich fraction of palm oil improved whole body glucose  utilization and insulin sensitivity of diabetic Db/Db mice by  selectively regulating PPAR target genes. These lines of evidence collectively suggested that PPARs represent a set of molecular targets of *tocotrienols*.PMID: 19866471


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 18, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Check out this bitchin' study:
> 
> Vitamin E *tocotrienols* improve insulin sensitivity through activating peroxisome proliferator-activated receptors.
> 
> ...



I swear, at least once a month I am reminded of why I take this supplement year round.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

It's very pricey.  .  . For a placebo


----------



## Rodja (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta love those placebos that have empirical evidence....


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's very pricey.  .  . For a placebo



A Vitamin product is placebo now?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's very pricey.  .  . For a placebo



At 30 dollars for 2 months, it's twice as cheap as the next leading placebo!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 20, 2011)

lol...unreal

Nice post Rodja


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 20, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I swear, at least once a month I am reminded of why I take this supplement year round.


 Indeed. Toco 8 is actually getting a lot of love without us even mentioning it over at RX.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> It's very pricey.  .  . For a placebo




   this is the only placebo that works for me then!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 25, 2011)

bumpin' this up


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah... def not a placebo.

Thanks for posting yet another study on toco


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 25, 2011)

Besides the studies, Toco 8 has a solid reputation and its becoming more well known throughout the bb community.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Besides the studies, Toco 8 has a solid reputation and its becoming more well known throughout the bb community.



I can understand why, helps with lipids, hair, skin, and a constant flow of additional support.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> yeah... def not a placebo.
> 
> Thanks for posting yet another study on toco



I wouldn't go more than a week without toco-8 lol, it's kind of a sickness


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you guys take vitamin C with your toco-8?  I know vitamin E can deplete vitamin C.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Do you guys take vitamin C with your toco-8?  I know vitamin E can deplete vitamin C.



I don't supplement with Vit C as it's so prevalent in every food that I eat.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ahh got me some today on my rep order looking foward to this becomming a stapple. PP still making raves in their andro line now they need to stop teasing us and lets us now, as the "The Truth Will Set You Free" haha


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 3, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Ahh got me some today on my rep order looking foward to this becomming a stapple. PP still making raves in their andro line now they need to stop teasing us and lets us now, as the "The Truth Will Set You Free" haha



In due time friend, in due time....


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I don't supplement with Vit C as it's so prevalent in every food that I eat.



Its wise to supplement your vitamin C because it is readily excreted and cannot be stored in the body.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Its wise to supplement your vitamin C because it is readily excreted and cannot be stored in the body.



Even if you get enough from food?

I use it post workout, that's about it


----------



## Rodja (Aug 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Its wise to supplement your vitamin C because it is readily excreted and cannot be stored in the body.


Vit C is ubiquitous in produce, which I consume in vast quantities everyday (Paleo diet).


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Even if you get enough from food?
> 
> I use it post workout, that's about it



I will use it post WO, but I do dose it heavy when I am getting sick, lol.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Its wise to supplement your vitamin C because it is readily excreted and cannot be stored in the body.



Nice thank you for the advice.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 6, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I will use it post WO, but I do dose it heavy when I am getting sick, lol.



I notice Green Tea keeps me from getting sick


----------



## Rodja (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not a supplement, but I really think my consumption of blueberries and pineapple goes a long way to preventing illness.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 7, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's not a supplement, but I really think my consumption of blueberries and pineapple goes a long way to preventing illness.



I try to be heavier with fruit consumption then I used to in general. Mostly berries though.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I try to be heavier with fruit consumption then I used to in general. Mostly berries though.



If berries were cheaper, I'd eat them exclusively.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 8, 2011)

I try to eat an apple a day but I really need to eat more fruits and veggis in my diet. Ive been looking more into anti-oxidants lately for cell health.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> If berries were cheaper, I'd eat them exclusively.



I hear you on that. 

Anyone using the toco for hair protection?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I notice Green Tea keeps me from getting sick



I drink 4 cups a day, along with 3-6 caps of Primordial's green tea caps.  This is immediately when I wake up (and now I've added 200mg caffeine).  I eat coconut oil during this time as well.  Lean lean lean lean lean lean... small small small small lol


----------



## Rodja (Aug 9, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I drink 4 cups a day, along with 3-6 caps of Primordial's green tea caps.  This is immediately when I wake up (and now I've added 200mg caffeine).  I eat coconut oil during this time as well.  Lean lean lean lean lean lean... small small small small lol



As in eating EVCO with a spoon?


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you guys eat your coconut products? Do you spread them on food or just spoon it up and eat it?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> How do you guys eat your coconut products? Do you spread them on food or just spoon it up and eat it?



I use it to fry my red potatoes.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I use it to fry my red potatoes.



x2, or eggs


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> How do you guys eat your coconut products? Do you spread them on food or just spoon it up and eat it?



Spoon and eat.  If I ate carbs at the moment, I would spread it on bread.  It tastes like butter, but better.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 10, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I use it to fry my red potatoes.


 


HereToStudy said:


> x2, or eggs


 


BigBlackGuy said:


> Spoon and eat. If I ate carbs at the moment, I would spread it on bread. It tastes like butter, but better.


 Okay, ive got some ideas, thanks fellas. I kind of do the same thing with Toco 8 as far as just scooping it out and eating it ( actually powder in mouth and chase it with water ).


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 10, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Spoon and eat.  If I ate carbs at the moment, I would spread it on bread.  It tastes like butter, but better.



Fat loading on low carb, I love it.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Fat loading on low carb, I love it.



Speaking of fat loading, I'm going to attempt to make a fried avocado with ground up almonds as the coating/batter.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Speaking of fat loading, I'm going to attempt to make a fried avocado with ground up almonds as the coating/batter.



Ha, that sounds strangely awesome. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, that sounds strangely awesome. Let me know how it goes.



It's on the agenda for the weekend.  That's when I do my weird cooking.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's on the agenda for the weekend. That's when I do my weird cooking.


 Cooking with Rodja 

What other unique recipes do you have?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 12, 2011)

Not too much.  I mainly just stick to stuff in the Primal Blueprint cookbook, which is amazing.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 13, 2011)

can you add Toco-8 to food?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 13, 2011)

ryansm said:


> can you add Toco-8 to food?



Yeah, there was an M-M thread on this topic.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Not too much.  I mainly just stick to stuff in the Primal Blueprint cookbook, which is amazing.



That book any good? 

I flipped through it once at the bookstore and wasn't too impressed by the recipes. Lots of weird foods and I am not too adventurous with my eating lol. I have two other paleo cookbooks that I use mainly. 

Is your primal book hardcopy?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I borrowed it from a friend.  I like it since both the wife and I got a little tired of eating the same stuff.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 14, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Yeah, I borrowed it from a friend.  I like it since both the wife and I got a little tired of eating the same stuff.



Ill have to check it out. Also very interested on the comments about cooking with Toco-8, haven't considered this.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Aug 15, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Ill have to check it out. Also very interested on the comments about cooking with Toco-8, haven't considered this.



Vitamin E is VERY heat sensitive. And subject to oxidation when exposed to air.  Personally, I wouldn't cook with it, unless it was added to cold foods.

And I'm wondering: If vitamin E is fat soluble, how is the bioavailability affected by being in powdered form? I dunno, I'd just prefer Tocomin over Tocomax, and I'd especially prefer a pill or capsule instead of powder.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 15, 2011)

Toco-8 is Tocomin as well as other things


----------



## judojosh (Aug 15, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Vitamin E is VERY heat sensitive. And subject to oxidation when exposed to air. Personally, I wouldn't cook with it, unless it was added to cold foods.
> .


 
Who said anything about heating Toco8?



ThreeGigs said:


> And I'm wondering: If vitamin E is fat soluble, how is the bioavailability affected by being in powdered form? I dunno, I'd just prefer Tocomin over Tocomax, and I'd especially prefer a pill or capsule instead of powder.


 
Yea a capsule for would be nice though


----------



## Rodja (Aug 15, 2011)

Tocomin has a propensity to jam capping machines.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 15, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Vitamin E is VERY heat sensitive. And subject to oxidation when exposed to air.  Personally, I wouldn't cook with it, unless it was added to cold foods.
> 
> And I'm wondering: If vitamin E is fat soluble, how is the bioavailability affected by being in powdered form? I dunno, I'd just prefer Tocomin over Tocomax, and I'd especially prefer a pill or capsule instead of powder.



I wouldn't want it in my food anyway lol

I take toco-8 generally with a little vitamin C and coconut oil.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 15, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I wouldn't want it in my food anyway lol
> 
> I take toco-8 generally with a little vitamin C and coconut oil.



I currently either toss it in a shake or just throw it in my mouth. The texture makes me enjoy it in shakes more.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 15, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I wouldn't want it in my food anyway lol
> 
> I take toco-8 generally with a little vitamin C and coconut oil.


 Im goin try puttin it in some yogurt or cottage cheese with fruit. Other wise just throwing the powder in as is and chasing it with water works best.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im goin try puttin it in some yogurt or cottage cheese with fruit. Other wise just throwing the powder in as is and chasing it with water works best.



Greek yogurt


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 16, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Greek yogurt


 I saw some of that at the grocery store, ive tried it but unless your putting in some type of fruit, its hard to eat plain. Excellent profile though.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I saw some of that at the grocery store, ive tried it but unless your putting in some type of fruit, its hard to eat plain. Excellent profile though.


 
I used to mix BC+EAA in and then tried a little xtend. Both were GREAT

Now I am using that new Milo stuff and it works good too

Why not try and mix in some Vitaberry into the greek yogurt. Would make a excellent snack food


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 16, 2011)

judojosh said:


> I used to mix BC+EAA in and then tried a little xtend. Both were GREAT
> 
> Now I am using that new Milo stuff and it works good too
> 
> *Why not try and mix in some Vitaberry into the greek yogurt. Would make a excellent snack food*


 Ooh good call!


----------



## ryansm (Aug 16, 2011)

judojosh said:


> Why not try and mix in some Vitaberry into the greek yogurt. Would make a excellent snack food



Exactly what I do, tastes great


----------



## Rodja (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I saw some of that at the grocery store, ive tried it but unless your putting in some type of fruit, its hard to eat plain. Excellent profile though.



A little honey does the trick.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 16, 2011)

Rodja said:


> A little honey does the trick.



Yep. Greek Yogurt + Honey = Perfection. Although I am able to enjoy Greek Yogurt plain, with honey its on God Mode.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's some more good news on Toco-8:

Tocotrienols, the vitamin E of the 21st century: its potential against cancer and other chronic diseases.

Abstract:
Initially discovered in 1938 as a "fertility factor," vitamin E now refers to eight different isoforms that belong to two categories, four saturated analogues (α, β, γ, and δ) called tocopherols and four unsaturated analogues referred to as tocotrienols. While the tocopherols have been investigated extensively, little is known about the tocotrienols. Very limited studies suggest that both the molecular and therapeutic targets of the tocotrienols are distinct from those of the tocopherols. For instance, suppression of inflammatory transcription factor NF-κB, which is closely linked to tumorigenesis and inhibition of HMG-CoA reductase, mammalian DNA polymerases and certain protein tyrosine kinases, is unique to the tocotrienols. This review examines in detail the molecular targets of the tocotrienols and their roles in cancer, bone resorption, diabetes, and cardiovascular and neurological diseases at both preclinical and clinical levels. As disappointment with the therapeutic value of the tocopherols grows, the potential of these novel vitamin E analogues awaits further investigation.

PMID: 20696139


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 17, 2011)

My toco is easy to mix. First time using it and first week just threw it in with a cup of oj in the morning.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> My toco is easy to mix. First time using it and first week just threw it in with a cup of oj in the morning.



I have done that. Seems to work great for those that are turned off by the taste.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 18, 2011)

Toco 8's potential against cancer and other chronic diseases, hmmm...  Just another reason to include this into your everyday regiment.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 18, 2011)

The emerging evidence on tocotrienols is impressive.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Taste isn't all that bad, I just like it mix with OJ or juice. I like the profile it brings, and anything to help your body better itself I'm game. Again another PP product that deserves respect!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 21, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Taste isn't all that bad, I just like it mix with OJ or juice. I like the profile it brings, and anything to help your body better itself I'm game. Again another PP product that deserves respect!!



Thanks


----------



## |Z| (Aug 23, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> My toco is easy to mix. First time using it and first week just threw it in with a cup of oj in the morning.



you guys mix it? I dump it in my mouth and a lil water and its pretty decent tasting IMO


----------



## jimm (Aug 23, 2011)

mmm tacos.... with salsa mmmmmm...


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 23, 2011)

|Z| said:


> you guys mix it? I dump it in my mouth and a lil water and its pretty decent tasting IMO


 A little sweet, but its still a method im not used to. Nonetheless its probably the easiest.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 23, 2011)

I add it to my Greek yogurt just for convenience.  It doesn't add or subtract from the flavor.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 23, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I add it to my Greek yogurt just for convenience.  It doesn't add or subtract from the flavor.



Interesting, might give this a try.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 24, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I add it to my Greek yogurt just for convenience. It doesn't add or subtract from the flavor.


 Ill have to give this a try as well. So far though ive been good with 4% cottage cheese and adding certain things. You think Greek Yogurt would be better?


----------



## Rodja (Aug 24, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ill have to give this a try as well. So far though ive been good with 4% cottage cheese and adding certain things. You think Greek Yogurt would be better?



It's better for you.  Probiotics and much less salt.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 24, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It's better for you.  Probiotics and much less salt.



...and significantly tastier, IMO.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I add it to my Greek yogurt just for convenience.  It doesn't add or subtract from the flavor.



Vitaberry for me=yum


----------



## Rodja (Aug 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Vitaberry for me=yum



I have no idea why that never clicked until now.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 23, 2011)

Another reason Toco-8 isn't your average Vitamin E supplement:
ScienceDirect - Life Sciences : Tocotrienols: Vitamin E beyond tocopherols


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I have no idea why that never clicked until now.



I have done this. Tasty.....


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

I think my wife is a placebo.
If not for my imagination i wouldn't get anything.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 27, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I have done this. Tasty.....



Another item on the "to try" list.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 27, 2011)

coolrise said:


> I think my wife is a placebo.
> If not for my imagination i wouldn't get anything.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 21, 2011)

Tocotrienols: constitutional effects in aging and disease


Abstract
Tocotrienols, a class of vitamin E analogs, modulate several mechanisms associated with the aging process and aging-related diseases. Most studies compare the activities of tocotrienols with those of tocopherols ("classical vitamin E"). However, some biological effects were found to be unique for tocotrienols. Although the absorption mechanisms are essentially the same for all vitamin E analogs, tocotrienols are degraded to a greater extent than tocopherols. The levels of tocotrienols in the plasma of animals and humans were estimated to reach low micromolar concentrations. One hallmark in the origin of disease and aging is the overproduction of reactive oxygen species (ROS). Tocotrienols possess excellent antioxidant activity in vitro and have been suggested to suppress ROS production more efficiently than tocopherols. In addition, tocotrienols show promising nonantioxidant activities in various in vitro and in vivo models. Most notable are the interactions of tocotrienols with the mevalonate pathway leading to the lowering of cholesterol levels, the prevention of cell adhesion to endothelial cells, and the suppression of tumor cell growth. Furthermore, glutamate-induced neurotoxicity is suppressed in the presence of tocotrienols. This review summarizes the main antioxidant and nonantioxidant effects of tocotrienols and assesses their potential as health-maintaining compounds.

PMID: 15671205


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 21, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Tocotrienols: constitutional effects in aging and disease
> 
> 
> Abstract
> ...



Seriously, I love this stuff.


----------



## ryansm (Nov 26, 2011)

Should have Toco-8 back in stock real soon


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 27, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Should have Toco-8 back in stock real soon



Perfect timing, because I am running low!


----------



## Rodja (Nov 29, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Perfect timing, because I am running low!



I used up my last dose a couple of days ago.  I horribly miscalculated how much I had left and am now out.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 29, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I used up my last dose a couple of days ago.  I horribly miscalculated how much I had left and am now out.



I did that with MAP, still haven't gotten a new order in yet, I really need to get on that, especially with it possibly being phased out shortly.


----------



## Rodja (Nov 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I did that with MAP, still haven't gotten a new order in yet, I really need to get on that, especially with it possibly being phased out shortly.



My MAP order is queued along with my Toco-8.  Hopefully, it ships out next week.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 30, 2011)

Rodja said:


> My MAP order is queued along with my Toco-8.  Hopefully, it ships out next week.



I heard the stock on natural products was being worked on.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 30, 2011)

HereToStudy

Any idea when Sustain Alpha or TCF-1 would be back in? Hit me with a PM if you can


----------



## Rodja (Dec 1, 2011)

djlance said:


> HereToStudy
> 
> Any idea when Sustain Alpha or TCF-1 would be back in? Hit me with a PM if you can



Late next week is the ETA.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 1, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Late next week is the ETA.



Yeah, this is what we are aiming for. Ill let you know if I hear any change to that schedule.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 2, 2011)

EA is a bit more murky, but the other parts of TRS will be in next week.


----------



## ryansm (Dec 3, 2011)

djlance said:


> HereToStudy
> 
> Any idea when Sustain Alpha or TCF-1 would be back in? Hit me with a PM if you can


TD is in stock have you tried it yet? Sustain Alpha - supports male vitality, libido, and erectile function


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> TD is in stock have you tried it yet? Sustain Alpha - supports male vitality, libido, and erectile function



Yes sir. Got two bottles of Sustain and TCF-1 in my fridge. Planning on snatching up some more very soon along with some Toco-8


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 4, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yes sir. Got two bottles of Sustain and TCF-1 in my fridge. Planning on snatching up some more very soon along with some Toco-8



Sounds Good


----------



## Rodja (Dec 8, 2011)

PM me for a coupon code.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> PM me for a coupon code.



Do it, this man is serious!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 9, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Do it, this man is serious!



Heck a major order is about to be placed....again


----------



## ryansm (Dec 10, 2011)

djlance said:


> Heck a major order is about to be placed....again


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 11, 2011)

djlance said:


> Heck a major order is about to be placed....again



Nice, let us know what you get.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 11, 2011)

2 - Toco-8
2 - Sustain Alpha
2 - TCF-1
Various "accessories"

This is on top of my previous order of TCF-1 and Sustain. Stocking up for some upcoming Turinabol cycles that I discussed with you guys 

Speaking of, can the Toco powder be kept in the fridge like the other products? I have never used it before


----------



## Rodja (Dec 12, 2011)

djlance said:


> 2 - Toco-8
> 2 - Sustain Alpha
> 2 - TCF-1
> Various "accessories"
> ...



Yes, Toco can eb kept in the fridge.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Rodja.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 12, 2011)

djlance said:


> 2 - Toco-8
> 2 - Sustain Alpha
> 2 - TCF-1
> Various "accessories"
> ...



Nice order!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Nice order!



Yea I think the bank account is closed for a while now :dancing:


----------



## ryansm (Dec 13, 2011)

djlance said:


> 2 - Toco-8
> 2 - Sustain Alpha
> 2 - TCF-1
> Various "accessories"
> ...



Good choices, all of those products are some of my favorites


----------



## Rodja (Dec 14, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yea I think the bank account is closed for a while now :dancing:



I had to sell off part of my stash to replenish my bank account.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I had to sell off part of my stash to replenish my bank account.



I think I know what your talking about


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 14, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yea I think the bank account is closed for a while now :dancing:



Yeah, but with that much on the plate, no need to open it


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Well for right now at least 
Rodja, if you want some products...


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 18, 2011)

djlance said:


> Well for right now at least
> Rodja, if you want some products...



BTW, lance, what is the source of your avatar? I like the pic.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 28, 2011)

Toco 8 is in stock and on sale right now.  Use code NEWYEAR40 for the discount.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 1, 2012)

Rodja said:


> Toco 8 is in stock and on sale right now.  Use code NEWYEAR40 for the discount.



I think 40 only works on ASeries.

Other coupons though:

NEWYEAR25
NEWYEAR15


----------



## vancouver (Jan 2, 2012)

PP makes some good products, but Toco-8 did piss all for me. I especially don't believe the hair regrowth studies. I used it for 6 months and did not see any noticeable difference. According to the study I read over at PP, I should have noticed something as all subjects had improvement. If Toco-8 did anything for the Hair line, the market would be flooded with positive reviews (other than BB forums)...

As for cholesterol. I had my lipids checked in Oct and was a little surprised that I had high cholesterol since I've never had issue with this before. I had been bulking so I was eating more meat than usual. I ran out of Toco-8 a few days after the test and did not continue. I had my cholesterol done 6 weeks later (3 weeks into a cut) and my cholesterol was 15% lower. I would not expect this considereding I was off the Toco-8 for 6 weeks...

Unfortunatetly I think the research is ahead of reality (like a lot of other products that had solid research behind it and faded into the supplement graveyard). 

I love Dermacrine and S.A. (topical) though, great products!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never tried Toco-8 before, but I have used TCF-1, SA and AH v.1, all with good results 

I have two bottles of Toco-8 stocked, but I plan to use one in a Turinabol LV only cycle within the next 6-12 months. I will get labs drawn pre and post cycle. 

Speaking of, anyone have any Formestane or Dermacrine LV left


----------



## diemz (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been using this for almost 2 years. Absolutely love it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 2, 2012)

vancouver said:


> PP makes some good products, but Toco-8 did piss all for me. I especially don't believe the hair regrowth studies. I used it for 6 months and did not see any noticeable difference. According to the study I read over at PP, I should have noticed something as all subjects had improvement. If Toco-8 did anything for the Hair line, the market would be flooded with positive reviews (other than BB forums)...
> 
> As for cholesterol. I had my lipids checked in Oct and was a little surprised that I had high cholesterol since I've never had issue with this before. I had been bulking so I was eating more meat than usual. I ran out of Toco-8 a few days after the test and did not continue. I had my cholesterol done 6 weeks later (3 weeks into a cut) and my cholesterol was 15% lower. I would not expect this considereding I was off the Toco-8 for 6 weeks...
> 
> ...



It is odd that you saw those results from cholesterol. The hair thing for me has always been a "it will for some, it won't for others." I have been fortunate that even with thin hair, I have never had any issues, but I do run toco 8 year round. Is it helping in this regard? Hard to say, but it surely isn't hurting. We have had many guys come back to us with success stories in this regard however.

The cholesterol issue however, we have discussed with many guys who have used bloodwork to monitor their cholesterol and have been very pleased with the effect. In fact I would easily say that the majority of users who have tested have reported positively to us.


----------



## Rodja (Jan 2, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I think 40 only works on ASeries.
> 
> Other coupons though:
> 
> ...



That's correct and, fortunately, all coupons can be combined to get the best deal possible on each product.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 3, 2012)

Rodja said:


> That's correct and, fortunately, all coupons can be combined to get the best deal possible on each product.



Yep, toco8 is on back order. Just before I got my order in.


----------



## Rodja (Jan 5, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, toco8 is on back order. Just before I got my order in.



It'll be in tomorrow, though.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 7, 2012)

Rodja said:


> It'll be in tomorrow, though.


January 13th


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 8, 2012)

ryansm said:


> January 13th



Anytime we have a sale, toco goes so fast lol


----------



## Rodja (Jan 9, 2012)

ryansm said:


> January 13th



I saw that it was changed and was a bit bummed.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 14, 2012)

Rodja said:


> I saw that it was changed and was a bit bummed.


It's shipping now, just got mine in, and reps have 25% off coupon codes!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 14, 2012)

And I just ordered a bunch more. When you guys getting Liver Juice?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 15, 2012)

djlance said:


> And I just ordered a bunch more. When you guys getting Liver Juice?



Not sure, I will ask tomorrow during business hours and get back to you.


----------



## Rodja (Jan 16, 2012)

Supposed to be later this week.


----------



## Rodja (Jan 18, 2012)

Toco is back and now shipping.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 25, 2012)

djlance said:


> And I just ordered a bunch more. When you guys getting Liver Juice?



Back in stock Liver Juice : Unparalleled Liver Protection


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 25, 2012)

Just saw that


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 26, 2012)

djlance said:


> Just saw that



As far as I know, it is not one of the products getting the axe.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 27, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> As far as I know, it is not one of the products getting the axe.



nope neither is EndoAmp, Toco-8, SA, TCF-1, Phyto, and the AndroSeries...not to mention we have some seriously cool things in the works as far as new products


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

Liverjuice or UDCA?


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the Toco8


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 29, 2012)

tacos said:


> Liverjuice or UDCA?



I am not sure what you are asking.



tacos said:


> I love the Toco8



I do too, definitely a great product.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

yes,great product


----------



## ryansm (Feb 1, 2012)

tacos said:


> Liverjuice or UDCA?



I would use both


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 2, 2012)

fienelarinsare said:


> Lol



I actually do this. I use the UDCA/Liver Juice while on, and the Liver Juice afterward.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I drink 4 cups a day, along with 3-6 caps of Primordial's green tea caps.  This is immediately when I wake up (and now I've added 200mg caffeine).  I eat coconut oil during this time as well.  Lean lean lean lean lean lean... small small small small lol



That is alot of green tea, lol.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 5, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> That is alot of green tea, lol.



I drink nearly half a gallon a day


----------



## HereToStudy (May 28, 2012)

Coupon codes for TOCO8 still available, PM a rep!


----------

